# Is this a bank?



## cje (Oct 21, 2015)

Found this item in a TOC dump.  Anybody familiar with it?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 21, 2015)

Welcome to the site.  Is there a slot in it for coins? Or at least a plug-hole? It looks Greek-themed, which would still have been popular at that time.  What's the paper-label milk-glass beside it?


----------



## botlguy (Oct 21, 2015)

We should also see the back side of the "Statue of Liberty" looking piece. The label wording would be interesting.     Jim


----------



## cje (Oct 21, 2015)

I should have included a photo of the top.  Thanks for the welcome Spirit.  Long time digger here from Massachusetts.  Just figuring out this photography thing.  The milk glass jar is a Royal Luncheon Cheese embossed on the bottom.  I think it was a processed cheese spread.  They are very common in this neck of the woods.  I usually leave them behind but this one still has some of it's label.  The dump it came out of is mostly wood ash with layers of coal ash.  The wood ash seems to be kind to labels as I have found nearly a dozen labeled bottles.  The dump ranges from about 1890 to around 1915.


----------



## cje (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi Jim.  The item looks more like an Indian to me.  No markings that I can find.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 21, 2015)

Well, upon closer inspection I agree that it does look like an Indian but one with lots of ornaments, earrings and the bonnet / crown. I would like to see a complete top, but it looks as though there was an intentional opening built in, too wide for just coins. BTW, Welcome to the forums. Hope you stay around for awhile.         Jim


----------



## teamballsout (Oct 22, 2015)

Fether fountin pen holder? just a thought tho.


----------



## teamballsout (Oct 22, 2015)

feather quill pen oops!


----------



## MichaelFla (Oct 24, 2015)

It is a bank. What was the coin slot has been broken. Maybe to remove the money that was in it? Here is a complete one on Ruby Lane.


----------

